# pigeon loft almost done!



## littleking

nothing left but the roof, return doors and nesting boxes!

thanks to swollengoat for all his help!

might mention my sweet kick butt door to the flight pen!


----------



## JDBassSlayer

That is a nice looking pigeon pen. Did you get plans somewhere or just construct from scratch? My breeder in Michigan had something similar and I wish I had taken pictures. Do you have access to starter pigeons? I have a quail pen now but too much trouble to hatch and reproduce. Think I will give the homers a try.


----------



## littleking

started from scratch... im picking up my starter pigeons tonight.


----------



## 77 240 SRV

Nice Job,Copy Cat....(OH10_Bowhunter)yeah thats me......


----------



## JDBassSlayer

LKing--
Where do you get the squeakers at? Are they hard to come by?


----------



## littleking

77 240 SRV said:


> Nice Job,Copy Cat....(OH10_Bowhunter)yeah thats me......


lol i figured it was you


----------



## littleking

JDBassSlayer said:


> LKing--
> Where do you get the squeakers at? Are they hard to come by?


i got my pigeons from a guy here on OGF when in posted that i was looking for pigeons


----------



## JDBassSlayer

LKing,
Great...Thanks, I'll do the same when I get my pen ready...Good luck with them. How many are you starting with??


----------



## littleking

right now i have 21, hopefully i'll have the nesting boxes done tonight, i'll post some pictures when done!


----------

